# South/Central Florida Car Club



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

I am starting a car club down here in Miami... its gonna be a "South Florida" car club, but it will be based in Miami... it can reach to central florida though, if there is enough interest... however i would need someone to take charge of the Central Florida division since i do not live up there, even though i do visit the Tampa/Orlando area often...

The name of the club is Insane Logik CC... it is just a name and if people do not like it much it can be voted on to change...

I have a forum up and if you are interested in joining you can either PM me on this forums, email me at [email protected], or leave a post on the Insane Logik forum... 
Here's the link...
http://www.5wwwww5.com/forum/index.php?mforum=insanelogikcc


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

yay, im in


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

id be willing to join, but im 16 and i only have a permit, and my cars nothing special..but i would still be willing to join


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> id be willing to join, but im 16 and i only have a permit, and my cars nothing special..but i would still be willing to join


ight mang, if your willing then ur in... we need as much support as we can especially to start off... thanks man...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

cmon people, this car club is now open, if you live in central or south florida join and spread the word, any kind of cars, its more of a car enthusiast club..


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> cmon people, this car club is now open, if you live in central or south florida join and spread the word, any kind of cars, its more of a car enthusiast club..


We now have about 10 members in Miami, and our first meet will be coming up soon, Check out the web site for info.

http://clik.to/insanelogikcc
We still need people in the central florida area.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm in..I've been looking for a CC for a while now...let me know


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Florida Nissan Enthusiasts...
nissans.org

j/k Good luck on your club!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

new site up for Insane Logik CC... 

http://www.insanelogikcc.com check it out... :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

when is {bbusername} going to join?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> when is SentraStyleEMW going to join?


Hehehe...I already kinda sorta belong to another club in Orlando...but I'd be willing to do both if possible.


----------



## FoolishWayz (Mar 29, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> when is FoolishWayz going to join?



I would join but no nothing about this car club ...imma read up and get back to you


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> when is 9double8 going to join?


huh? Ummmm, I am moving down there in April. I have looked at CC and some have some many rules and I don't have time to some things when others want. Is this still going down?
~~988


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> when is black_ser95 going to join?



i was the 2nd person to join and then, the site moved without me


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> i was the 2nd person to join and then, the site moved without me


you need to register on the new site.. lol when we moved servers i sent an email to everyone letting them know... i wouldnt forget you rob.. ur my homie from TX :cheers:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> you need to register on the new site.. lol when we moved servers i sent an email to everyone letting them know... i wouldnt forget you rob.. ur my homie from TX :cheers:



can i have my powers?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> can i have my powers?


yes.. you may.. :hal:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> yes.. you may.. :hal:



saaaaaaawwweeeeeeeeeetttttttttt


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i love all the people that fell for the user code, thats awesome. pm unkalledfor if you really are interested.


----------

